# 2HP Dusty - Great Value



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

I have this machine minus the pleated cartridge… that is on my next to purchase list…
I think it is an exemplary DC… value for money…
Eventually I would like a cyclone system…. but


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

It looks like a nice collector, however the 3 micron rating of that pleated filter concerns me. Do they offer a 1 micron or better filter?


----------



## DoctorDan (Feb 22, 2010)

Larry,
Plan is to build a pentz style cyclone in the new year. Fun Times.
Dan


----------



## AttainableApex (Aug 24, 2010)

what did you pay for it


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

A Cyclone will do a better job of separating the fine dust from the larger chips. It does nothing to reduce the size of the fine dust particles that escape the filter. To improve filtering, you need a better filter, like a .5 micron cartridge. That, I think, is more important than the cyclone.


----------

